

Open Source Greed - sciurus
http://xana.scru.org/xana2/parabola/opensourcegreed/

======
nullc
There were two small dogs. One red and one blue. One day the red dog found a
bone and the blue dog was jealous. The blue dog appealed to the queen and the
queen said "spongebob rutabaga" and there was never again a red dog or blue
dog.

Now you are all as enlightened as I was after reading this story.

------
dfc
Can someone provide some context here? With 16 votes at the moment it seems
there are some folks who recognize "project r and project b." However after
scanning some of the other pages on the site I wonder if this prose means much
to anyone other than the author.

~~~
damm
I doubt the op was trying to point fingers (or blame). Easier to generalize
and leave at that.

~~~
dfc
Generalize what? A made up story? Has something similar happened to two
projects in the past?

------
sunir
It could be greed. It could be both projects were useless. It could be
something else came along that was better. It could be really anything. Not
enough information to draw a conclusion.

